
Two months of Soylent - gpresot
http://danwang.co/drinking-soylent-a-review/
======
Nadya
I bought an order of 1.5 and can't stomach the stuff. On the 3rd day I nearly
puked.

I'd like, for dietary health reasons, to be able to stomach the stuff...

I tried blending/adding things to it, as I made each serving individually. I
tried blending bananas, adding cinnamon, adding powdered peanut butter mix, I
even (ironically) tried to blend unhealthier things like chocolate milk mix
into it. I tried blending with the powder before mixing (as I hear that mixes
better).

Nothing got rid of the absolutely horrid taste that masked everything. So now
I'm stuck with a 2 weeks (-2 days) supply of something I can't stomach.

------
rubicon33
I've been drinking soylent on and off for 4 months. Some days I'll eat mostly
soylent, some days food. It's main utility for me, is that it provides me
great flexibility.

After 4 months, I don't plan to cancel my subscription. I do plan to reduce
the frequency though.

Like the poster, I've noticed no ill effects, and no positive effects. But
that's GOOD! This isn't a drug, it's food. I shouldn't eat it, and feel sleepy
OR hyper. I should feel like I just had a meal, which is exactly how it is.

I recommend Soylent

------
zeeed
while you're in Europe, try their european clone,
[http://joylent.eu](http://joylent.eu)

they ship to Germany for free, AFAIK

(I'm not affiliated in any way)

~~~
kuyfiuyg
I'm living in Germany, and bought the 50-pack of Joylent. Was disappointed.

Apparently it's not the same ingredients as the US originals. It made me fart
a lot. Saved 30min/day for lunch at work though, which is nice. I finished my
batch, but did not get new. If a mix based on the 'real' recipe was available,
and cheaper than a cheap meal (einen Falafel in Durum, bitte. Pikanter soße)
I'd be all up in that stuff.

~~~
morb
I don't do soylent or clones, so I don't talk from experience.

From what I've read, farting is a problem for most people when changing diets
and suddenly adding much more fiber than they were used to before. It lasts
for a while and then allegedly stops.

People who start weightlifting and change their diets completely also often
complain about farting, even if they are not taking any supplements. Check the
weightlifting forums for other tragic experiences.

